# London -Erbil(Iraq) on 2 wheels



## ebahassan (8 Jan 2019)

Hi Folks,
I am 62 year old male planning to cycle from London to Erbil in Iraq on 1st august 2019, I am gathering information and tips about the routes, camping as much as I can, any body interested, welcome to join me all the way or part of the route, I have allocated 3 month to do the trip it is a round 3000 miles, I am from Erbil originally, been in UK since June 1990. I am a British Citizen


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Jan 2019)

Hello Eba

cant help with any of that route I'm afraid, but maybe look at the London to Istanbul race page - no idea why I cant remember the name of the race at the moment - but there should be some useful route information on that.

I hope you will keep us updated once you start and send any photos/write ups as you go along.

I wish you all the best for the trip and hope that you stay safe.


----------



## Brains (10 Jan 2019)

November-December cycling through Turkey ?
It will be cold
It will be snowy
It will be wet
Passes will be closed
Places to stay will be closed
Wild Camping will be 'interesting'

I' be inclined to leave a bit earlier, like May, pootle through Europe in the height of Summer (following the Rhine/Danube route) with the intention of hitting Istanbul by late August, September/early October through Turkey, which would put you in Erbil by November.


----------



## Tigerbiten (11 Jan 2019)

I think you're maybe underestimating the distance a little.
Google maps says it just over 3,000 miles.
But that sticking to motorways/main roads in a car.
Which will be/are probably more direct than the roads you want to cycle on.
I'd probably add around 25% for meanders.

Then again only 5 hours on a bike at 10 mph is 50 miles per day, 6 days a week for 13 weeks is 3,900 miles.
So the distance is reasonably easily doable in the time given without pushing to hard.

To get a better idea of what's involved I'd look on "Crazy guy on a bike" for others who have cycled this route.

Luck ................


----------



## Brains (12 Jan 2019)

If you are serious about doing this, the European section of the route starts at Harwich to Hook of Holland on the ferry, goes down the Rhine to and then joins up with the Danube

There are very good cycle routes along these rivers, and also very good books, the best of which are published by BikeLine (get it in English if you can, but German is OK, as it's the maps and index you need, (not the tourist details)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/3850001...=9044970&hvtargid=pla-454248759568&th=1&psc=1

Plan you route using this app
https://cycle.travel/map

And you will need to allow more time.
Hook of Holland to Erdine on the Turkish border is over 2,000 miles
That is do-able in two months, basis 250 miles a week/50 miles a day with the odd day off, which is a good pace, as long as you avoid winter.

It's another 1,500 miles from Erdine to Erbil, you will not be averaging 50 miles a day across Turkey and i have no idea how easy the border crossing into Iraq would be or what the cycling conditions would be like there.
It may be easier to use public transport for Eastern Turkey/Iraq section of the ride

You may need to allow another 2 months for this section, I would also very carefully plan your arrival date, Turkey (and Northern Iraq) only have a few cycling months of the year, you need to avoid the height of summer and the middle of winter

As above look at crazyguyonabike and reach out to @SatNavSaysStraightOn of this parish who now lives down under by did your route a few years ago (with a disastrous end, but that is another story)


----------



## ebahassan (16 Jan 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> Hello Eba
> 
> cant help with any of that route I'm afraid, but maybe look at the London to Istanbul race page - no idea why I cant remember the name of the race at the moment - but there should be some useful route information on that.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will keep you informed


----------



## ebahassan (16 Jan 2019)

Brains said:


> November-December cycling through Turkey ?
> It will be cold
> It will be snowy
> It will be wet
> ...


Thank you, 
It will be very hot in Turkey and Iraq, I brought the starting day earlier to 15 July, in fact I booked a ferry ticket to Dunkirk, I will take it easy.


----------



## ebahassan (16 Jan 2019)

Tigerbiten said:


> I think you're maybe underestimating the distance a little.
> Google maps says it just over 3,000 miles.
> But that sticking to motorways/main roads in a car.
> Which will be/are probably more direct than the roads you want to cycle on.
> ...


Thank you
I will leave earlier on 15th July and take it easy, 
I looked at (Crazy guy on the bike) very interesting


----------



## ebahassan (16 Jan 2019)

Brains said:


> If you are serious about doing this, the European section of the route starts at Harwich to Hook of Holland on the ferry, goes down the Rhine to and then joins up with the Danube
> 
> There are very good cycle routes along these rivers, and also very good books, the best of which are published by BikeLine (get it in English if you can, but German is OK, as it's the maps and index you need, (not the tourist details)
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/3850001...=9044970&hvtargid=pla-454248759568&th=1&psc=1
> ...


Thank you
I take your points, I decided to start earlier on 15th July, I booked ferry ticket from Dover to Dunkirk
I re-planned my route using cycle travel maps


----------



## Brains (16 Jan 2019)

ebahassan said:


> Thank you
> I take your points, I decided to start earlier on 15th July, I booked ferry ticket from Dover to Dunkirk
> I re-planned my route using cycle travel maps



15 July in Dunkirk
1,850 miles to Erdine,
Basis 250 miles a week
7-8 weeks
Puts you at the Turkish border on about 1st week of September


----------



## Brains (16 Jan 2019)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/dunkirk-ferry-port-to-lille-cycle-suggestions-pls.242784/
@ebahassan here is the route off the Dunkirk ferry


----------



## Tigerbiten (16 Jan 2019)

I wouldn't go Dover to Dunkirk
The route I'd go is to get the overnight Harwich - Hook ferry. 
Then cut roughly SE straight across to the Rhine near Dusseldorf. 
Then up the Rhine.
It's a lot flatter that way, look at a topographic map of europe to check it out.
That way you'll have a few weeks to cycle yourself fit before the pull across the ridge to the Danube.

Luck ............


----------



## Brains (17 Jan 2019)

Tigerbiten said:


> I wouldn't go Dover to Dunkirk
> The route I'd go is to get the overnight Harwich - Hook ferry.
> Then cut roughly SE straight across to the Rhine near Dusseldorf.
> Then up the Rhine.
> ...



I agree with a Start at Harwich/Hook of Holland as the best route 

You don't have to pull across the ridge to the Danube, there are two flat(ish) routes between the rivers Rhine and Danube.
You either follow the Main/Danube Canal route
or the much older Karls Canal route

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhine–Main–Danube_Canal

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossa_Carolina


----------



## ebahassan (8 Apr 2019)

Hi Folks,
does anybody know
1. where is the best place to leave Rhine river and Join Danube cycling track
2. where is the best place to leave Danube river to head to Istanbul


----------



## ebahassan (8 Apr 2019)

Brains said:


> I agree with a Start at Harwich/Hook of Holland as the best route
> 
> You don't have to pull across the ridge to the Danube, there are two flat(ish) routes between the rivers Rhine and Danube.
> You either follow the Main/Danube Canal route
> ...


Hi
Thank you
where exactly or near which city I have to leave Rhine and join Danube canal to Danube River


----------



## Tigerbiten (9 Apr 2019)

Look up the long distance D-routes in Germany and join them together.
The D8 (Rhine) -> D5 (Main) -> D9 (Canal) -> D6 (Danube) is probably the easiest route to navigate and is almost the shortest.
That's the route I followed when I went that way.
Also you can probably find online guides for each section of that route.

You can shorten it a little by cutting corners (Frankfurt -> Nuremberg direct) but at the risk of more complex navigation.

Luck ...........


----------



## Brains (9 Apr 2019)

ebahassan said:


> Hi
> Thank you
> where exactly or near which city I have to leave Rhine and join Danube canal to Danube River



use this to plan your route
https://cycle.travel/map

You leave the Rhine at Mainz
Onto the River Main
Past Frankfurt
At Nurnburg,
Either follow the new Rhein/Main/Danube Canal
OR
Take the nicer route by following the old Fossa Carolina route via Roth, Treuchtlingen and Weißenburg in Bayern on the Altmuhl river​Join the Danube at Kelheim
You can either leave the Danube at Belgrade and go across country,
OR
Go all the way to Silistra and then go south to the Turkish border​Next stop, Istanbul !


----------



## jay clock (9 Apr 2019)

Sounds like a great ride. Do you have previous cycle touring experience? If not a few days away beforehand will help.

At a practical level be ready for potential issues in eastern Turkey where border crossings and the whole area are likely to be suspicious or at least curious about your intentions. Do you still have an Iraqi passport or just UK? Presumably if UK you are aware of the requirements for getting into Iraq? (I don't, and don't want to patronise you, as you are probably well aware). I am guessing that for Turkey you will get a warmer and less critical reception from officials if you just go down the simple route of "I am British"....and don't voice any opinions about the Kurds.....

All the Crazy Guy blogs I have read on Turkey and the Middle East (inc Iran, and until the war, Syria) suggest that the biggest problem you will encounter is the sheer friendliness and warmth of welcome and offers of tea, food and lodging.

To my knowledge you will be the first cycle tourist I will have heard of in Iraq for many years or even decades!

Happy cycling!


----------



## jay clock (9 Apr 2019)

....and if you can see it in your schedule to set up and write a Crazy Guy journal I would love to follow it.....


----------



## Brains (10 Apr 2019)

jay clock said:


> ....and if you can see it in your schedule to set up and write a Crazy Guy journal I would love to follow it.....


URL ?
I could not find it


----------



## jay clock (12 Apr 2019)

Brains said:


> URL ?
> I could not find it


I was asking him to do one. No idea if he is


----------



## Brains (9 Aug 2019)

Yeah!
he has got as far as Slovenia!


----------



## Brains (9 Aug 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/Road2Erbil/


----------



## ebahassan (11 Aug 2019)

Hi Folks
I’m doing well, I arrived in Belgrade yesterday, resting today then off to Sofia then Turkey 
You can follow me on instagram and Facebook Road2Erbil 
Soon I will publish my daily blogs on Crazy guy on the bike as well


----------



## ebahassan (11 Aug 2019)

Will post photos


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Aug 2019)

ebahassan said:


> Hi Folks
> I’m doing well, I arrived in Belgrade yesterday, resting today then off to Sofia then Turkey
> You can follow me on instagram and Facebook Road2Erbil
> Soon I will publish my daily blogs on Crazy guy on the bike as well


Don't like fb so look forward to crazyguy link.
All the best


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Aug 2019)

ebahassan said:


> I re-planned my route using cycle travel maps


Do you mean the cycletravel online route planner or traditional maps?


----------



## Brains (14 Aug 2019)

The lad is getting a move on! Hungry today

Today he seems to have been following Eurovelo 6. 
Taking the more direct main road routes rather than following cycle route along the Danube (which I would have thought maybe slower but flatter and more pleasant )


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Aug 2019)

I follow him on FB, he's got friends or family allover Europe, brilliant!
@ebahassan you are doing great.
Are you uploading to Strava?


----------



## Brains (27 Aug 2019)

FB Page removed ??
I was wondering how he was getting on ?
Probably would be in Turkey by now


----------



## User169 (27 Aug 2019)

Brains said:


> FB Page removed ??
> I was wondering how he was getting on ?
> Probably would be in Turkey by now



His has an ig feed too, but his stream there is running behind. Today he posted a write-up of 9 August when he was in Vojvodina.


----------



## Brains (27 Aug 2019)

"IG" ?
Link ?


----------



## User169 (3 Sep 2019)

Seems to be near Ankara. Only 1500km to go.


----------



## Brains (3 Sep 2019)

He's back on line!
https://www.facebook.com/Road2Erbil/


----------



## ebahassan (5 Sep 2019)

Hi all I am near Kaysari, Turkey doing well going toward Malatya- Diyarbakir- Silopi then Erbil about 1050 km to go sorry I am about 15 days behind on my blogs try my best to catch up
I am doing very well enjoying every minute of the adventure


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Sep 2019)

What an adventure

Hats off


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Sep 2019)

@ebahassan I'm enjoying your facebook posts.
You seem to have relatives or know somebody in every corner of the world, so far!
Have a smashing rest of the trip.


----------



## ebahassan (11 Sep 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @ebahassan I'm enjoying your facebook posts.
> You seem to have relatives or know somebody in every corner of the world, so far!
> Have a smashing rest of the trip.


----------



## ebahassan (11 Sep 2019)

Started 8:30 checked the distance it was 157km , joined D300 for 10km the diverted on to new road D 885 D300 continues to. Bingol and Tuncaly climbed up the high mountains for 20 km then slight downhill to a village on a lovely lake called Hazar Golu cycled a long the lake beautiful surroundings , spotted a restaurant overlooking the lake although I was not hungry I preferred to stop and have my lunch, had a nice fish meal and enjoyed the food and the view of the lake and mountains across the lake

































Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ebahassan (11 Sep 2019)

Wednesday 11 September day 58
After the fishy lunch continued D885 along the lnspiraing scenary of the blue colour lake and sky high tree lined mountains and cool breeze coming from the lake then about 2km climb then short down hill to a village called Tekevi where I stain petrol station to get a cold Fanta, unfortunately the didn’t have any drink for sale only free water and tea, I had both, then short 2km climb followed by nearly 20 km downhill through Maden tunnel and the village continued downhill to a small town Ergani pop. 120000 stoped in petrol station for a cold drink, it was nearly 6pm and still have 50 km to Diyarbakir ther was only one hotel in the town which was behind the petrol station I could have gone another 20 km before getting dark but I was not sure if I get an accommodation so decided to stay there and checked in
Will have easy day tomorrow locals told me it is flat all the way to the border with Iraq, I will half day rest in Diyarbakir hoping to meet my doctor friend 


























Sent from my iPhone


----------



## User169 (14 Sep 2019)

I think @ebahassan the crossed the border into Iraq today!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Sep 2019)

DP said:


> I think @ebahassan the crossed the border into Iraq today!


Last FB post sees him in Instanbul.
Where else is he posting?


----------



## User169 (15 Sep 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Last FB post sees him in Instanbul.
> Where else is he posting?



Instagram. He posted a load of updates yesterday and there was a short message to say he's arrived in Zakho.


----------



## User169 (18 Sep 2019)

And he's arrived!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2019)

aha.. jut seen this thread. Its the Good Doctor.
Did a good few rides with him 10 years back along with @Blue Hills .
Good stuff.


----------



## Brains (18 Sep 2019)

SPOILERS!!!
(I dont do Instagram)

I'm still following the FB story.
It's Day 59, (9th September)
We are in Malatya, which is in the middle of Eastern Turkey, will he make the boarder ? 
Will he manage to enter?
The suspense is palatable!
I await his next batch of updates!


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Sep 2019)

ianrauk said:


> aha.. jut seen this thread. Its the Good Doctor.
> Did a good few rides with him 10 years back along with @Blue Hills .
> Good stuff.


My god, is it? Will go and read.
I well remember him trashing his rear mech and wheel on my infamous hell of chiddingley ride/mutiny and being taken home in a large cab.i have a nice pic somewhere on a bust pc of him enjoying that ride.
I think the last time I saw him was on top of telegraph hill when i was leading my peaks of lewisham ride. He was busy on call i think that night but came along very nicely just to say hi.
Respect Doc. An inspiration.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Sep 2019)

Brains said:


> SPOILERS!!!
> (I dont do Instagram)


I installed Instagram just to get the journey updates faster 
It's worth it, the pictures are amazing!


----------



## Brains (21 Sep 2019)

He has arrived on FB as well !

Impressive, About 3,500 miles in 67 days
Means he was averaging 60 miles a day, every day,
He had quite a few days off, I'd love some stats and a exact route when you can


----------



## ebahassan (31 Dec 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> My god, is it? Will go and read.
> I well remember him trashing his rear mech and wheel on my infamous hell of chiddingley ride/mutiny and being taken home in a large cab.i have a nice pic somewhere on a bust pc of him enjoying that ride.
> I think the last time I saw him was on top of telegraph hill when i was leading my peaks of lewisham ride. He was busy on call i think that night but came along very nicely just to say hi.
> Respect Doc. An inspiration.


hello, you have dissaperad, we were getting on well, are you still traveling a lot to Sardinia


----------



## ebahassan (31 Dec 2019)

ebahassan said:


> hello, you have dissaperad, we were getting on well, are you still traveling a lot to Sardinia





ebahassan said:


> hello, you have disappeared, we were getting on well, are you still traveling a lot to Sardinia


you can see the full story on Instagram and Facebook road2erbil


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jan 2020)

ebahassan said:


> hello, you have dissaperad, we were getting on well, are you still traveling a lot to Sardinia


Just seen.
Haven't disappeared at all - round and about more than I ever was, cycling solo, cycling with groups, lots of other stuff.
Yes we did get on well  - no falling out.
Will be in Sardinia again soon.
all the best, am afraid I don't use FB or Instagram.
(by the by a certain twonk of our mutual acquaintance tried to tell me that I had to join their very own FB group to go on their "invitation only" rides 
will check out your other postings on your epic trip
all the best to you and yours


----------



## AlistairTorquay (13 Nov 2020)

ebahassan said:


> Hi Folks,
> I am 62 year old male planning to cycle from London to Erbil in Iraq on 1st august 2019, I am gathering information and tips about the routes, camping as much as I can, any body interested, welcome to join me all the way or part of the route, I have allocated 3 month to do the trip it is a round 3000 miles, I am from Erbil originally, been in UK since June 1990. I am a British Citizen


Congratulations, absolutely brilliant! I'm just reading this weeks newsletter and see you have completed this ride. Well done.


----------



## ebahassan (15 Nov 2020)

Thank you


----------

